# Another Matte Black thread....sorry



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I know....looks are so subjective and personal. Although I own and appreciate bikes with nice glossy color schemes, I have been recently bitten by the "stealth" matte black look. I've seen some that look really nice and some that I don't really care for. I guess that goes with glossy paint color schemes also.

Anyways, considering picking up this frameset and having her built up this coming week. Just wanted to get some more feedbacks on matte black color frames....not just its looks but durability, uv protection, ease of cleaning, etc. Finally, for those who have matte colored bikes, does this matte color get "boring" quickly? 

Thanks so much. 

And here she is: 










PS: Posted this on the Other Manufacturer forum but no response. So posting it here.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

My new Caad10 is also matte black-ish, but with white decals.

But then I'm probably not a good person to ask, I'm not very picky on color or aesthetics.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

To each his own. Things dont have to be shiny to be sexy. Hardest part of matte frames in the cleaning. Dirt and grease doesnt easy clean without a clear coat. Ive gotten down to an automotive wax/polish that seems to do its job. For grease on the chainstay or BB area I use a diluted simple green. Enjoy!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> My new Caad10 is also matte black-ish, but with white decals.
> 
> But then I'm probably not a good person to ask,* I'm not very picky on color* or aesthetics.


Why did you go with the matte color?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Joe Dirte said:


> To each his own. Things dont have to be shiny to be sexy. Hardest part of matte frames in the cleaning. Dirt and grease doesnt easy clean without a clear coat. Ive gotten down to an automotive wax/polish that seems to do its job. For grease on the chainstay or BB area I use a diluted simple green. Enjoy!


That's well put together. Nice job. The matte color looks great on your bike. :thumbsup:

Yeah, the cleaning part was what I was somewhat concerned about. The gloss clear coat is so easy to wipe off grease/dirt etc. I was told to just use soap/water to wipe the bike down.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

My wife has a Cannondale R1000 that is matte black (on aluminum). It's a nice, durable finish that doesn't show the dirt much. Energy drink drips can leave some shinier spots (but cleans off easily) but it isn't too noticeable. I wouldn't say it is any worse than most other colors and possibly better than many.

Go for it!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

carveitup said:


> My wife has a Cannondale R1000 that is matte black (on aluminum). It's a nice, durable finish that doesn't show the dirt much. Energy drink drips can leave some shinier spots (but cleans off easily) but it isn't too noticeable. I wouldn't say it is any worse than most other colors and possibly better than many.
> 
> Go for it!


Thanks for the feedback, especially regarding the ease of cleaning.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

my new one has both matte and gloss...


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> my new one has both matte and gloss...


Nice Madone SL. Have to admit, not a big fan of previous Madone framesets....but yours look really nice!


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I just painted mine matte black with charcoal lettering. I liked it but wasn't sure about it for a race bike. I added some glossy red and white and left the black matte. Now I love it. I think both the matte bikes here are beautiful.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

vontress said:


> I just painted mine matte black with charcoal lettering. I liked it but wasn't sure about it for a race bike. I added some glossy red and white and left the black matte. Now I love it. I think both the matte bikes here are beautiful.


Would love to see a picture.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Here she is....*


















I really like it except for maybe the s-works tubeless tires with red stripes. They worked better with my previous bike color scheme....but for now, don't want to spend more $ for all black tires.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks good. I like the matte black look myself.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice looking ride there. :thumbsup:

Any idea what it comes in weight wise?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Looks good. I like the matte black look myself.


Thank you. 



Kuma601 said:


> Nice looking ride there. :thumbsup:
> 
> Any idea what it comes in weight wise?


Thanks. It weighs15.12 lbs as pictured with the pedals. As with most builds, changing the wheelsets to something lighter can easily drop her down to 14 lbs. But, I really like the Fulcrum Zeros and riding tubeless.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

my road bike :









Now the stem and the seatpost are matte black too and I added 2 golden parts : crankset bolts and headset spacers.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Great looking bike. Came together very well. 

Nice bike shop too.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Andy STi said:


> Great looking bike. Came together very well.
> 
> Nice bike shop too.


Thanks. Yeah, it's a cool boutique-like shop. Great attention to detail. Although they are busy, they got my bike built up in one day!


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I lifted this from the cycleexif site. Many more shots of the bike can be found here:

Pereira Cycles Black Road


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a Tarmac SL3 that is matte black.
While I like the look at glossy white paint, it looks like hell after a year of riding.
I find the matte black doesn't show grease and chips as much.
Saw that Cento at a LBS and it sure is great looking bike.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

jnbrown said:


> I have a Tarmac SL3 that is matte black.
> While I like the look at glossy white paint, it looks like hell after a year of riding.
> I find the matte black doesn't show grease and chips as much.
> Saw that Cento at a LBS and it sure is great looking bike.


Nice. Is your SL3 the S-works? If so, that is a nice matte black frame :thumbsup: Do you live in SoCal? Just curious where you saw the matte Cento 101.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Nice. Is your SL3 the S-works? If so, that is a nice matte black frame :thumbsup: Do you live in SoCal? Just curious where you saw the matte Cento 101.


Yes it is an S-Works.
Saw the Cento at Ride cyclery in Encinitas.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Joe Dirte said:


> To each his own. Things dont have to be shiny to be sexy. Hardest part of matte frames in the cleaning. Dirt and grease doesnt easy clean without a clear coat. Ive gotten down to an automotive wax/polish that seems to do its job. For grease on the chainstay or BB area I use a diluted simple green. Enjoy!


This bike is freakin' beautiful!!!


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I've only ever seen one matte black or flat black bike that I liked.
It was done in a rat rod theme with flames coming off the headtube, red rims, whitewall tires, and a pinup girl head badge. That was one sweet looking bike.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

terbennett said:


> This bike is freakin' beautiful!!!




Thanks!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Cni2i said:


> for those who have matte colored bikes, does this matte color get "boring" quickly?


I've had this matte black ("BBQ" in Cannondale parlance) bike for six seasons, and I still think it looks as badass as it did the day I bought it:








Very easy to clean/maintain, no special care required.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Bob Ross said:


> I've had this matte black ("BBQ" in Cannondale parlance) bike for six seasons, and I still think it looks as badass as it did the day I bought it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I really like that look. :thumbsup: Loving my matte black right now. Hopefully I'll feel the same way as you do in the years to come. For me, I think it helps that I also have a gloss-finished bike in the stable as well. I go between the two and they make me happy 

And you are right about cleaning. I just use a soft wet microfiber towel after each ride (yeah, I am anal that way) so that crud doesn't build up. 

BTW: Is there something to use to aid with UV protection?


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Matte Black steel frame*

Here some pics of my 2003 Fondreist X Status EOM 16.5 steel frame with thin black rubbery coat paint. Very light steel frame.


----------



## erikrs4 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have had a few matte black bikes over the past few years and while they look "stealth" I think that look has been played out to death.You used to see a flat black car every now and then and it really turned heads,now sadly you see everything from cavaliers to escalades and everything in between "murdered" out,just think your a little late to the party.With that being said your bike is VERY nice and looks great..(ride the **** out of it)..just my opinion. Enjoi


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

This is well done ... :thumbsup:
Vertigo - Specials


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

flatsix911 said:


> This is well done ... :thumbsup:
> Vertigo - Specials


That is a beautiful build. Matte black or gloss black with red accents.....my favorite color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

erikrs4 said:


> I have had a few matte black bikes over the past few years and while they look "stealth" I think that look has been played out to death.You used to see a flat black car every now and then and it really turned heads,now sadly you see everything from cavaliers to escalades and everything in between "murdered" out,just think your a little late to the party.*With that being said your bike is VERY nice and looks great..(ride the **** out of it)*..just my opinion. Enjoi


I intend to. Thanks!


----------



## Progen (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmm, now I'm wondering whether I should have gotten my carbon frame without the glossy coating.


----------



## rolle1br (Dec 30, 2010)

I will never get bored with matte black....plus I love that they are lighter than the glossy versions!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

rolle1br said:


> I will never get bored with matte black....plus I love that they are lighter than the glossy versions!


MIne was approximately 70 grams lighter than my previous Cento 101 in the gloss white/red/black color.


----------



## rolle1br (Dec 30, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> MIne was approximately 70 grams lighter than my previous Cento 101 in the gloss white/red/black color.


I got a warranty matte frame and had to use my gloss carbon for on it....I was so close to sanding it down......so close!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

rolle1br said:


> I got a warranty matte frame and had to use my gloss carbon for on it....*I was so close to sanding it down......so close!*


Any pics?


----------



## DudeMtn (Nov 18, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> I really like it except for maybe the s-works tubeless tires with red stripes. They worked better with my previous bike color scheme....but for now, don't want to spend more $ for all black tires.


IMO that Willier is absolutely one of the finest frame sets and your rig looks clean and badass. Congrats!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

DudeMtn said:


> IMO that Willier is absolutely one of the finest frame sets and *your rig looks clean and badass.* Congrats!


Thanks DudeMtn :thumbsup: Always appreciate any feedbacks, especially when they are good 

The only thing I'll be changing are the pedals at this point. Getting the Keo Blades Chromoly installed later today. She currently has the Keo 2 Carbon on her. The Keo Blades with Ti spindle were tempting, but didn't want to spend that much for the slight drop in weight.


----------



## satonatree (Oct 4, 2011)

my matte black roadie


----------



## Orlando-333 (May 29, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> I know....looks are so subjective and personal. Although I own and appreciate bikes with nice glossy color schemes, I have been recently bitten by the "stealth" matte black look. I've seen some that look really nice and some that I don't really care for. I guess that goes with glossy paint color schemes also.
> 
> Anyways, considering picking up this frameset and having her built up this coming week. Just wanted to get some more feedbacks on matte black color frames....not just its looks but durability, uv protection, ease of cleaning, etc. Finally, for those who have matte colored bikes, does this matte color get "boring" quickly?
> 
> ...


nice another two hubs customer; tell mani and charry hi -- matte is played out; from cars to frames -- just my opinion -- had it on a car and it was a pain in the ass to keep clean


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

satonatree said:


> my matte black roadie


Nice. Was that the original finish on the bike? Or did you have it professionally sprayed? Either way, looks good.


----------



## satonatree (Oct 4, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Nice. Was that the original finish on the bike? Or did you have it professionally sprayed? Either way, looks good.


thanks it was original in naked 3k carbon. heres a close up


----------



## Saxoplay (Jan 6, 2012)

I really like the looks of that...especially with the red accents! Nice!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

rfrancisco said:


> Here some pics of my 2003 Fondreist X Status EOM 16.5 steel frame with thin black rubbery coat paint. Very light steel frame.


Your bike is awesome looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Saxoplay said:


> I really like the looks of that...especially with the red accents! Nice!


Thanks 

I know some like to black it all out, but I wanted to add a little color accent.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Orlando-333 said:


> nice another two hubs customer; tell mani and charry hi -- matte is played out; from cars to frames -- just my opinion -- had it on a car and it was a pain in the ass to keep clean


Will pass it on Orlando.

Some people feel that the matte black is played out....cars, bikes, etc. BUT, I really haven't seen that many around....at least where and who I ride with. I know it's more played out than before, but still, the majority of the bikes out there still have the gloss paint. I am actually more tired of the typical red/white or blue/white or the red/white/black gloss color schemes out there. Not saying that those color schemes are not nice, just sayin' that I see them a lot more than matte black. As for cleaning, I thought it would be a pain too. But for me, it hasn't been. After each ride, I just take a somewhat damp microfiber cloth to her and that's it. 

A matte car on the other hand.....yeah, I can definitely see that being a pain to keep clean on a regular basis.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

LOOOOOVE the Pereira!!!


----------



## rolle1br (Dec 30, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Any pics?












Here she is, She now has SRAM Red and is a touch over 15lbs, and that is with FSA wingpro bars, a fat ugly 170g SystemSix stem and a 1600 g wheelset.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

my, all these matte black bikes are getting me hot and bothered. maybe the next build will be matte black. I have a special place in my heart for black n' gold color schemes.


----------

